

Show HN: My awful Kickstarter campaign. Good idea, terrible presentation. - reddittor
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1141308765/jsonloops-open-source-real-time-multiuser-audio-se

======
jasonkester
"The best thing about this project is that we're not trying to retain
ownership of it"

What? That's like a tiny little asterisk point down at the bottom of your
feature list. The best thing about your project should be that it's useful for
doing X.

I never got as far as finding out what X actually was, and why this was going
to be better than the existing tools out there.

But I did learn what file format you save projects in. Yikes. Developers, stop
talking about development stuff. Nobody cares about the technical details.
Nobody cares about Open Source. Talk about your _product_.

------
jvdh
Uh, first of all, get rid of the glasses and the dude on the left sitting with
his mouse open. Then, focus on the demo.

One of the best things I learned from Presenting to Win is that one of the
first things you have to do in a product pitch is show what problem you are
solving for the audience. This is the best way to capture their attention, and
will get them interested in what you are trying to do and how you are going to
do it.

~~~
reddittor
By "dude on the left", did you mean <https://github.com/hij1nx> or
<https://github.com/tmpvar>?

I'm not keen on getting rid of either of them. :-(

~~~
jvdh
You don't have to get rid of them, make them participate more actively in the
movie and or demo.

Sitting there while you're doing all the talking makes you look like bad
because you don't seem to want to do it alone, and makes them look bad,
because they don't do any talking.

------
mickeyben
It's too much focused on the technical side, I'd present it as a multiuser
audio sequencer, with an awesome demo and what would you do with the cash.
Technical details are available on Github for people interested in.

edit: By the way, great project !

~~~
cloudwalking
Yeah, try being less technical and more "look at this cool thing!"

Also, $20k seems like a lot.

~~~
reddittor
I don't think it's unreasonable to assume it will take at least 1,000
development hours to get JSONloops to v1.0.0.

1000 hours / $20,000 = $20.00 per hour for developers on average

Is that too much to ask for?

------
knowzie
My last comment wasn't constructive, so I deleted it.

You should put the code up online so people can play with the sequencer. Let
people save out the tracks..

Maybe even make it into a game of some sort.

This reminds me of Mario Paint. I think a lot of people would like it if it
were online & playable.

~~~
reddittor
The code is online, at github...<http://github.com/marak/JSONloops>

An online demo where people can play with the software without having to
install Node.js is planned, but there are several issues which need to be
addressed first.

------
mariuskempe
If you're going to do it anyway, consider using Flattr. I'd pay you.

Edit: and if you do, twitter me at @mariuskempe and I'll start donating.

------
Jun8
Also, why have a $1 donation, that makes you look desperate! Read the post on
the front page of HN titled "We don't get out of bed for $10K".

~~~
sp332
This great (long) article was posted a while back, about how to get what you
want out of Kickstarter. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1552952> Under
the heading "Defining the Pledge Tiers" is the result of an informal survey
showing how easy it is to get money at various levels.

------
hij1nx
seems like you are asking to get dissed.

------
reddittor
At the behest of the development team I've taken down the old video.

I'll try and take your advice and revamp the campaign.

